# Liquid Leather



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

My black leather seats could do with some TLC.

The passenger seat is 'as new' apart from a 1cm scuff.

The drivers seat is also still pretty good, but there is some slight scuffing to the outer bolster.

Research on here points towards Liquid Leather...... But.... From looking at their website, I fear it may be too cold at the moment. Apparently the seats have to be warm. Will the heaters heat enough if the seats to work?

Has anyone used it in winter?

Or should I get a company in to do it?


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

As you say ideally use L.L. on warm seats after a good cleaning. But I guess if you want too there's no reason not to use it now. Though clearly you'll not get the best out of it when the seats are freezing.

Maybe run the seat heaters and car heater to warm the car first. 
Or use a hair dryer (_ we are all hair dresser after all_ :lol on the areas you need to do most?
Maybe in the warmer weather you can then give the seats a good seeing too.... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes warmer weather helps a bit. I clean and treat my QS pole positions every week (OCD), with liquid leather cleaner then conditioner......god sounds like a shampoo!! Really good stuff!  

Damien.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Yes warmer weather helps a bit. I clean and treat my QS pole positions every week (OCD), with liquid leather cleaner then conditioner......god sounds like a shampoo!! Really good stuff!
> 
> Damien.


You don't use the Liquid Leather on the alcantara do you?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have just done some silver leather seats and they have come out spot on just using the cleaner and conditioner. they are now in the car but its to dark to get some decent pics of them fitted. You could take them out, it only takes 10min max per seat but at least you can give them a good clean all over and its easier.

before and after pics. Colour looks diff due to the before pic being taken at night and the clean pic during the day but you can see how dirty they were, hope you like:




















































A pic of me cleaning them, taken by my 6 year old daughter


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

They look like new! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] great job done there I must say  don't you just love that leather smell every time you step in the car,mine lasted for ages


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice Mr Beech; very, very nice! 

Dave


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cheers they do look lush in the car, just need to finish the door cards as I had to swap all the speakers and window switches over to the new cards.


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Those seats look amazing. Want!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! They look amazing!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

> I have just done some silver leather seats and they have come out spot on just using the cleaner and conditioner. they are now in the car but its to dark to get some decent pics of them fitted. You could take them out, it only takes 10min max per seat but at least you can give them a good clean all over and its easier.
> 
> before and after pics. Colour looks diff due to the before pic being taken at night and the clean pic during the day but you can see how dirty they were, hope you like:


Fantastic results there mate. Can you briefly describe the steps you took to get them looking that good?
I have the same leather in my TT - They are not quite as bad as your before pics but a long long way from your after.
I had a go at the drivers seat on Sunday with the liquid leather cleaner and conditioner but it has come up no where near as good as yours.
I made sure the seats were warm etc etc. How much pressure did you apply when using the cleaning product and did you do multiple applications or just the one?
Any advice appreciated!


----------

